# Please help me with a name for a cafe/catering place.



## specoccasions (Mar 4, 2009)

I am looking for help in naming a cafe that is due to open in April. My mother and I have been in the catering business for 15 years. We want to rename our business since it will now be a cafe and catering place.

Our food is homecooked. We are a small family business and want a name that really stands out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Carrie and Judy


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Home Town Cafe & Catering, Country Home Cafe & Catering, Ole time cafe & catering, I think when you have homemade, it should show in the name. I think everyone likes the idea of the way Mom used to do it. ............Good Luck Bill.....What part of the country are you at ???????????


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>>We want to rename our business since it will now be a cafe and catering place.

nice theory; no problem with "wanting" - there is an issue with "identity"

many people who pop into a cafe for <this> and <that> are likely not to be foregone catering customers. when they walk past the door and smell the coffee & torts, not likely to inspire "this might be a great catering place"

otoh, people looking for a catering outfit are not necessarily apt to think "cafe" - in fact, all things to all people and all markets is potentially not a big draw. 
if your local McDonald's had a yellow page touting an "exquisite catering menu" - would you believe it? 
what are you "cafe-ing"? is that the same menu / items / selection you are catering?
is it indeed anything resembling "the same business / kitchen / food?"

'zactly what the sign out front says, and what the legal entity name is, are actually not related.

I'd recommend consulting a local attorney with regard to "legal" name, DBA names, advertising, etc. in a small town where the joint has a long famous history, you can name it anything you want and everyone will still know your mother makes the best <whatever stuff> in town.

in a less intimate situation, the "advertised name" business implications could be significant.


----------



## specoccasions (Mar 4, 2009)

We are in Colorado. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Moving this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

C & J's Cafe & Catering Co.


----------



## lovesfood (Mar 19, 2009)

When I think of home cooked food, I think of large pots, steaming with smells from childhood (I am Italian). There is something very peaceful with that image. Maybe something like:

Comfort Cafe & Catering
Cozy Cafe & Catering

I also like the three C's...

Personally, I would not put the Catering part on the sign or menu's (unless it was smaller, like a tagline). Shorter names for Restaurants are more appealing to the masses.

Just some thoughts....good luck!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

How about...

Family Fare?

It would convey the idea its a family oriented business, and give a nice warm fuzzy tone

or you you name it with a bit of a twist....

Family Fair

Good Luck with it all


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you decided yet?


----------



## pouncingpanda (Mar 26, 2009)

I personally find that places that incorporate the names of the owners tend to have a small family business feel to them. For example, "Big John's Pacific Food Importers" makes me ask "who's Big John?" This immediately makes me think of the people, in this case John, behind the business. Lot's of credibility appears when customers start talking to somebody who the restaurant was named after. Smaller wineries also have a lot of success with this strategy.

Additionally including the name of the nearby area seals the "this is not a corporate chain" nail in the coffin, because a chain would need to change the name of each outlet based on the location devaluing brand-name recognition.

A personal favorite that incorporates all of this: "Deetjen's Big Sur Inn". I know nothing about this place except its name but you won't convince me it's a giant corporate monolith with a casino downstairs.

www.bigjohnspfiseattle


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Galloping Goose Kitchen and Katerz


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

When you say catering place, do you mean on premise or to go off premise only?:bounce:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

homegrown, carju, family values (if its low priced good food thats made by your family for family style or other families), idk, first things that came to me.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I rather like ChefBillyB's suggestion, up to a point.

Surely everyone knows it's a cafe, cos it is. Then how about "Home town catering"


----------



## cateringadvice (May 1, 2009)

Don't forget to check out available domain names before you decide on your name as you will almost certainly want to get a relevant website up at some point.

Steve


----------



## ruarika (May 1, 2009)

I was thinking manna 4 you catering? any suggestions?


----------

